# Sermon: "Corona: The Church's Warning"



## Abeard (Mar 23, 2020)

A prophetic sermon by Robert Mccurley. It's sobering, yet encouraging!

https://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?SID=3182018036962

Reactions: Like 2 | Amen 4


----------



## Jonathco (Mar 24, 2020)

Wow, excellent word and _timely_. Thank you for sharing this.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------

